# (synaptics/xorg/hal) klicken funktioniert nicht

## doedel

Ich habe hier vor kurzem ein Laptop mit gentoo aufgesetzt und hänge nun schon eine ganze Weile am Touchpad.

Die letzten Male habe ich mir mit dem versteinerten synaptics Treiber und xorg ohne hal ausgeholfen, da ging dann auch alles. 

Allerdings gibt es den ja jetzt nicht mehr und man geht mit der Zeit. Tastatur und Grafik habe ich schon hinbekommen, allerdings klemmts am Touchpad.

Bewegen geht, klicken mit dem Hardware-Buttons auch. Aber das Klicken durch Tippen, Fenster bewegen damit, usw geht nicht.

Ich habe auch das kde-Programm synaptiks installiert, allerdings sagt der mir beim starten von kde, dass er das Touchpad nicht konfigurieren kann, denke mal SHMConfig funktioniert nicht.

syndaemon lässt sich starten, allerdings weiss ich auch noch nicht wie ich dem mit kde zusammen starte...

Hier mal meine fdi-Datei:

```
$ cat 99-x11-synaptics.fdi          

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>                             

<deviceinfo version="0.2">                                              

  <device>                                                              

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">           

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>   

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

xorg-server: 1.6.5-r1(19:27:35 03/10/10)(hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

xf86-input-synaptics: 9999[ aus dem X11 overlay und 1.2.1 aus portage, beides gleich.

----------

## Evildad

Schau mal hier nach.

Da hatte ich noch was geschrieben was bei mir funktioniert.

----------

